# Paddle Wheel Engine



## lohring (Sep 4, 2015)

Here are some pictures and video of the Natchez steam engines.  They would make a great project, especially if simplified to single expansion and slide valve.  They look a lot simpler than many of the other paddle wheel engines.

Lohring Miller

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-i3TlCEUNw[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW6WHGfqetU[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 4, 2015)

The videos don't work


----------



## lohring (Sep 5, 2015)

They're standard youtube videos.  The post should link to them.  You can search for them on youtube.

Lohring Miller


----------



## chucketn (Sep 5, 2015)

Clicking the links brings up "This video is private."

Chuck


----------



## Swifty (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's one video [ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=93QSfx4jJ_Y[/ame]

Paul.


----------



## lohring (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know why that happened.  It should be fixed.

Lohring Miller


----------

